

Google’s Gmail Outage Is a Sign of Things to Come - MikeCapone
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-12-17/google-s-gmail-outage-is-a-sign-of-things-to-come

======
cloudwalking
Google releases code ALL THE TIME and you _never_ notice.

This article is ridiculous.

~~~
mscarborough
I thought that was the thrust of the article, explaining the reasons and
practices behind devops / continuous deployment. It read as a good non-
technical explanation.

------
mirsadm
Turns out there are people outside of the US using Gmail too.

